

Forecasting Tournaments: What We Discover When We Start Scoring Accuracy - jeffreyrogers
http://edge.org/conversation/philip_tetlock-edge-master-class-2015-a-short-course-in-superforecasting-class-i

======
animefan
The article looked like a load of waffle, but it would be nice to see some
basic statistical tests applied, e.g. can we reject the hypothesis that
everyone is equally accurate?

